# One irritating flaw



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I have two Jet 14" bandsaws, each over ten years old. Both have the same issue with the tension adjustment knob.

I use one for various tasks and change blade sizes often. For this saw I installed the ratcheting knob that I believe came from Carter. It makes it very easy to set.

The other keeps a 1/2" blade almost always. At least it has a quick release for the tension so changing blades does not require turning the tension adjustment.

This is such a flagrant PIA that I figured Jet would have changed the design by now. Guess not.

The blade guards are also a little goofy but not a big deal to me. I keep mine on.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

What I hate about mine is I have to loosen the tracking knob all the way so I can loosen the tension enough to get the blade on and off


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

What I hate about mine is I have to loosen the tracking knob all the way so I can loosen the tension enough to get the blade on and off


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I love my Jet band saw but that knob had to go.
I don't have the quick release either.
I made a crank for mine.
Problem solved.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

When I had my Jet bandsaw I changed out my tension rod.
https://www.amazon.com/Big-Horn-14330-Tension-Crank/dp/B001C4UOVS


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> When I had my Jet bandsaw I changed out my tension rod.
> https://www.amazon.com/Big-Horn-14330-Tension-Crank/dp/B001C4UOVS
> 
> - Alan72


That's perfect!


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

Five codys and alan72, thanks for the input. I am going to try that part shown in the amazon link.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

There are 2 stops with set screws that can be loosened so you can set the knob to your desired height. Just retighten the set screws when you get the knob where you want it.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

Woodchuck;
Can u provide any more infirmation as to where those screws are located and how to get to them?
When i look at the JET parts blowup i don't see any viable adjustment.

I have attached a close up of my mechanism.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I replaced mine with an older crank wheel off of another machine. I believe it was a table saw. Been a while. LOL


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Like fivecodys, I made mine…the older after market ones were known to strip out easily so I went this route.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow 2 stars.
I have the lower model of this saw so I understand the business with the knob, but two stars ?

FWIW
I do not recommend that tension adjuster from Amazon.
After I installed I thought it was a 5+ star product, a couple months later it stripped and only because I have mad crazy ninja skills for getting stripped threads to free up I managed to get the rod out without having to disassemble the saw and cut it out of the tensioner assembly. 
The blade most often used is a 1/2" Woodslicer and a 3/16" Starrett so it's not like there was ever excessive tension on the blade.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlie;
i used to live in wylie. Nice area.
Ya two stars is a heavy hit for that but justified for several reasons:
1 the Jet pictures show a completely different height. They could update the picts. The only way i can view this saw in my area is via picts.
2 jet knows it is an issue but does not offer an upgrade path
3. For us older folks with arthiritis it is fairly important
Thanks for the input.
I had purchased the crank, but not installt it, Going to rethink it.


----------

